# Belton Woods Meet



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Had a number of members interested in a Meet at Belton Woods http://www.devereonline.co.uk/hotel_belton/
and make a day of it with golf and use of leisure facilities , If any fancy golf can get a day pass for the two 18 hole and one 9 hole courses for Â£15pp, day, pass for leisure is Â£7pp for the day, Â£22 and you've got the run of the place for the day. Any one fancying it from further afield could stay the night perhaps? (you'll need to check the W/Page for prices)
Was thinking of Wed 3rd Feb as good day as it's quieter in the week ,though can be flexible, if folk would prefer it on a Saturday no problem it'll just be busier. Would like some feedback to gauge numbers and dates please. 
Should be a cracking day it's a lovely place.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Had a number of members interested in a Meet at Belton Woods http://www.devereonline.co.uk/hotel_belton/
> and make a day of it with golf and use of leisure facilities , If any fancy golf can get a day pass for the two 18 hole and one 9 hole courses for Â£15pp, day, pass for leisure is Â£7pp for the day, Â£22 and you've got the run of the place for the day. Any one fancying it from further afield could stay the night perhaps? (you'll need to check the W/Page for prices)
> Was thinking of Wed 3rd Feb as good day as it's quieter in the week ,though can be flexible, if folk would prefer it on a Saturday no problem it'll just be busier. Would like some feedback to gauge numbers and dates please.
> Should be a cracking day it's a lovely place.


A good idea in principle, but you may want to re-think the date, as 3rd Feb was last Tuesday  ;D


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

...and maybe stick it in the TT Events room


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Right on both counts , obviously meant 3rd March


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Moved this here  and removed the other thread...


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I can do most days other than a Saturday. But count me in [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] 3rd's Ok at the moment.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

WesTTy I can't make 3rd March  (work) but don't let that stop you from going ahead, at the moment I can make 5th March (Friday) - nice long weekend 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Chasing clients around Wednesday evenings Â [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Can change to the 5th guy's, XXmetal's ok anytime during the week so we'll make it the Friday 5th March.
Hope you don't mind XXmetal. Should be a laugh (watching me play golf will be!) say 10am meet time, is that ok ,bring Trunks ,squash /gym gear (oh and clubs!)  ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gym gear and cossie sounds good: need a workout :


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

blimey  can i bring my picnic hamper along too and maybe a treasure hunt afterwards ;D flame suit on [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: won't be there before lunch though


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> and maybe a treasure hunt afterwards ;D flame suit on [smiley=jester.gif]


What treasure are we hunting :


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Pending "authority" I am in. Need to check with the "boss" and my manager. With a bit of luck the boss will be coming with me cos she likes to have a swim and a sauna and all that. I think the manager at work will be easy! No laughing at my golf!

Are these special rates cos Â£7 for all the gym stuff sounds like a good deal living so close.


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

I think I'll spend most of my time looking for my ball (ahem, golf ball) . Â£7 is the going rate for a leisure day pass ,I think i got the golf a few quid cheaper.

It'll be nice to meet a few of you and i'm sure we'll have a good time.


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Caney, you're welcome to come along.....but have you got room in there for a picnic hamper with the BOC bottle?  ;D


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

of course ;D


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

What a stroke of luck!

only just bout my TTR after leaving a few posts here on the forum.....and now you gonna arange a meet not 2 miles from where i live........woo hoo

Count me in, but how soon can you firm up the details as will prob need to put in a days holiday to ensure i can make it....

Will be able to pick all your brains at the meet about whats what and where....and still manage to take the dimples off a few balls!

hope to hear from you all soon

regards

PE'TT'E


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Cool 8)

What time?

Is this definite as I'll book the day off.

Looking forward to see you all


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Friday 5th March ,10am, Belton Woods Leisure car park (as you enter the car parks turn left and follow the road around) ,this is definite, i'll be there to sign you all in. ;D [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Top stuff WesTTy  I'll be there, Di's thinking of coming too, can you book a leisure pass for her - ta


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

any update on the Belton Woods meet


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

> Friday 5th March ,10am, Belton Woods Leisure car park (as you enter the car parks turn left and follow the road around) ,this is definite, i'll be there to sign you all in. ;D [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

XX, do you need definate numbers?
wife is trying to swing a day off as she fancies the leisure stuff

cheers

peTTe


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

The more the merrier PeTTe, your wife is wecome to come with you. Still on for the 5th at 10am, looking forward to it. 

Chris


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi Westty

Looks like 2 from me....my g/f fancies the leisure stuff too, could work out realy good this one.

Colin


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Yep, me for 2 as well Â  Di and I have booked the day off work 8)

Looking forward to it Â ;D ;D

Col Di TT


----------

